# Over crowded



## jaguarncr (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you guys think that this market is getting over crowded? And, how do you win the price game?


----------



## Cole (May 1, 2008)

Sell yourself and what you have to offer, if you compete on price only, you will be out of business very fast.


----------



## AtlanticWB (Nov 11, 2007)

Our past New Construction Clients are slow, to very slow.

We do alot of remodeling related drywall work, and also (obviously) the drywall in our own construction projects, and that keeps us busy. 

However, when we bid on new home construction Drywall work...forget it. We get underbid, by even the larger companies now. 

We sent out an estimate this week (300 sheet new home). We bid it at $1.00 SF (with materials), and I thought I'd try something different.....I included:

1.) We could install MR board in all the bathrooms at no extra charge. 
2.) We could install cement board in any tile areas, at no extra charge.
3.) We would haul away all leftover drywall debris.

My business partner handles all our drywall contracting, and he met with the property owner today. Owner said he liked our price, but he really liked the points listed above.
We'll see if this is the new way to get more work for my biz. partner to deal with.

My point simply being: We tried offering something we know the other drywall contractors aren't offering on their estimates.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah if you get a builder based solely on price you will probably only have a few jobs with him until he replaces you with someone who is cheaper. Then what do you do? Work for even less to steal the work back? Then he works for less to take it from you... Times are tight now so it is important to make sure your bids are in no way inflated, but don't be taking profit from yourself.


----------



## AtlanticWB (Nov 11, 2007)

cooper said:


> Yeah if you get a builder based solely on price you will probably only have a few jobs with him until he replaces you with someone who is cheaper. Then what do you do? Work for even less to steal the work back? Then he works for less to take it from you... Times are tight now so it is important to make sure your bids are in no way inflated, but don't be taking profit from yourself.


Those points are one of the reasons why we don't even bother bidding on new Res developments. The recent bid I mentioned was for a private owner, who was having his personal home built.

We are busy enough where we do not have to feel that we need to get into competing with the bottom feeders. IMHO - that kind of bidding and pricing attracts a whole different "character" of contractors...


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

*I used to be a fan of Underbidding the competitors...*

I was nicknamed "The Under Cut-Kid" ....lol
After having a meeting with some other local contractors during an Extreme Home MakeOver Project, we all got to know eachother fairly well. When I stepped outta my hard core day to day business mind set for a minute and actually seen the impact it was having on the trade in my area....I vowed to NEVER-EVER cut throat again. Let me make a suggestion. Get to know your competition....exchange phone numbers. Tell them to call you anytime you guys happen to bid on the same project. Trust me....it does volumes.
Now....me and the other local contracotrs stay in touch weekly sometimes more. We have since "regained control" of this areas pricing. Let's face it. If I under-bid you......only the customer walks away laughing. I get stuck doing a job for less than what it's worth.....you end up outta work.....the customer smiles all the way to the bank. Who won? If people keep underbidding.....the general public perceives that "DRYWALL LABOR COSTS ARE GETTING CHEAPER".....keep them high gentlemen.....work together. This ain't personal....it's business. Don't get caught up in a personal bidding war.:thumbsup:


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Try to be better, faster, and nicer than the next guy.... Then you get to charge more!:thumbup: Wow if only it were that simple?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree times are tough and even though there are the bottem feeders they come and go , just be good at what you do skip the shortcuts and be honest and up front , contractors like to know where they stand , if you can't make it to the job don't let the contractor left in the blind call and let him know what is going on before he calls you all upset , i find this helps keep a good contractor & subcontractor in good standing at least most of the time.


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## j120strat (Jul 27, 2008)

Speak English, thats how I get the job.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

I definitely do not talk to the competition. and If I do, it is NOT about pricing. In this trade, you get what you pay for, let the cheap guy do the first few, so the contractor/sc can see how ****ty they are, then do one for them and do it the right way, just as fast. ive said it since the beginning. always watch your walls, if you see something, even if your not workin in that area, scrape it, keep the **** clean, keep your buckets and your paddle brushed clean to avoid chunks, get some professional business cards, make your business look like you took the next step above the low-baller. Works great for us.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

S&SDRYWALL said:


> I definitely do not talk to the competition. and If I do, it is NOT about pricing. In this trade, you get what you pay for, let the cheap guy do the first few, so the contractor/sc can see how ****ty they are, then do one for them and do it the right way, just as fast. ive said it since the beginning. always watch your walls, if you see something, even if your not workin in that area, scrape it, keep the **** clean, keep your buckets and your paddle brushed clean to avoid chunks, get some professional business cards, make your business look like you took the next step above the low-baller. Works great for us.


This brings back memories of all the hangers I fired in the 90's, that all said if I paid them more, they could do a better job :laughing:.


----------

